# Tip of the hat to furries - comics



## ToeClaws (Feb 7, 2009)

Every once and a while, furries get a tip of the hat (good or bad) from the normal world (or ah... more normal than us anyway).  Was just reading the latest XKCD comic and saw one (made me chuckle):

http://xkcd.com/540/

I've seen other comics do it as well - so, have you seen such things, if so, post'em up for everyone to see.   And no "Baaawwwww'ing" over whether they're good or bad!  Just share.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 7, 2009)

Not sure any of the comics I read count as the "normal world" but
http://fanboys-online.com/index.php?comic=271

seems pretty close to me. Also that xkcd made me giggle, I love that comic


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 7, 2009)

http://mastersoftheart.com/comic.php?cid=411

http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=493

Both are a bit off base though.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 7, 2009)

dragonfire89 said:


> Not sure any of the comics I read count as the "normal world" but
> http://fanboys-online.com/index.php?comic=271
> 
> seems pretty close to me. Also that xkcd made me giggle, I love that comic



I never understood why anyone thinks JavaScript loading the Flash plugin is the best way to show a static image.



Chanticleer said:


> http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=493



I lost. XD

Wait, wrong thread.

My contribution is simply an observation:  Sabrina Online has appeared regularly in mainstream Amiga magazines.


----------



## Nocturne (Feb 7, 2009)

There is of course this other xkcd http://xkcd.com/471/

Some of you might like it XD


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 7, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> There is of course this other xkcd http://xkcd.com/471/
> 
> Some of you might like it XD



The title tag is funnier and more wrong.  =)


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 7, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> I never understood why anyone thinks JavaScript loading the Flash plugin is the best way to show a static image.



*shrugs* No idea - kinda like rollarblading to your car then backing onto a truck and having him drive you to the corner store.  Sometimes good old HTML is all ya need.



ArielMT said:


> My contribution is simply an observation:  Sabrina Online has appeared regularly in mainstream Amiga magazines.



Uh oh... does that mean we're becoming a normal group of people?


----------



## Moka (Feb 10, 2009)

And XKCD mentioned Furries again today:

http://xkcd.com/541/

That's twice in a row now. Are we sure that Randall isn't a fur?


----------



## Frasque (Feb 10, 2009)

http://pics.livejournal.com/misery_chick/pic/002w4shc


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 10, 2009)

*laughs* Just saw the new XKCD post, nice.  Does make ya wonder if he's a fur or has some fur friends, heh.  Great posts so far.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh GOSH
http://xkcd.com/5/

For some reason this one cracked me up harder then any of the others XD


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 10, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh GOSH
> http://xkcd.com/5/
> 
> For some reason this one cracked me up harder then any of the others XD



The matrix has you Nargle.....


----------



## Riptor (Feb 10, 2009)

There's a comic called Chainsaw Suit with a few references to furries, both intentional and unintentional, nice and not-so-nice.

Like this: http://www.chainsawsuit.com/20080911.shtml

http://www.chainsawsuit.com/20080526.shtml


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking for Group has regular furry references, some more subtle then others........  http://www.lfgcomic.com/page/173 <-- realy just referential, too many to list.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.roosterteeth.com/comics/strip.php?id=579

and I'm guilty as charged lol


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 17, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> There is of course this other xkcd http://xkcd.com/471/
> 
> Some of you might like it XD



What a *True* stereotype.


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> There is of course this other xkcd http://xkcd.com/471/
> 
> Some of you might like it XD



That's actually one of the nicest internet/furry related comics I've ever read. Very nice. 

That guy definitely never hung around /b/. Thank god... XD


----------

